# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder 10.5] Cration colonne dynamique dans datawindow existante

## minoe

Bonjour,

je voudrais ajouter une colonne dans une datawindow (sous forme de Grid) dj existante lie  une table dans une base de donnes.

j'ai essay d'utiliser la syntaxe dw_1.Modify("Create Column ...") mais je ne vois pas apparatre ma nouvelle colonne  ::?: 

j'ai ajout galement via le painter une nouvelle colonne, j'ai export l'objet pour avoir les bons paramtres en changeant uniquement les informations qui m'intresse mais je ne la vois toujours pas.  ::(: 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide pour me dpanner ?

Merci

Minoe

----------


## rs

Bonjour



```

```

----------


## minoe

Ok d'accord merci beaucoup
C'est bon, la colonne est bien cre

----------

